# طرق وضع المكياج خطوة بخطوة بالصور



## اني بل (3 يناير 2015)

تهتم جميع *النساء* بمظهرها وتألقها الدائم، خاصة عندما يتعلق الأمر بجمالها وأنوثتها، ولهذا تحاول دائما تعلم طرق استخدام أدوات *المكياج* المختلفة فى عمل إطلالت جديدة ومختلفة ومتنوعة دائما بالمكياج.
ولكى تتعلم المرأة وضع المكياج بطريقة صحيحة، ما عليها سوى اتباع هذه الخطوات الموضحة فى الصور المعروضة لتصل إلى طلة مميزة مثل النجمات دون عناء أو الإضطرار إلى الذهاب إلى *الكوافير* وإنفاق الكثير من الأموال..


----------



## تيمو (3 يناير 2015)

واال قديش المكياج بغيّر بالأشكال ...

بس الصراحة المكياج بحلّي


----------

